# Would you consider these dogs Bullys?



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Edit to add: I'd like you to judge based on looks. After that I will post the pedigree.


















They are father and son. If you don't know who they are I'll let you know later.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know who they are! But I will not tell


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I don't like to judge a dog off a picture alone that wouldn't be entirely fair or an accurate assessment of the dog. Does it look bullish to me? Yes... is it an american bully? Without a pedigree I wouldn't be able to comment.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

No it wouldn't be fair to judge them off of just looks, but that's what I am asking people to do. Then after lots more people answer I will post the pedigree.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well normally that is what the majority of people do. Look at a dog. If its heavy set its an American Bully.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

look Amstaff to me


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If we are doing this for the sake of fun guessing .. I would say the dog looks like an American Staffordshire Terrier. But without a pedigree I wouldn't be able to say for sure.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Sadie said:


> Well I don't like to judge a dog off a picture alone that wouldn't be entirely fair or an accurate assessment of the dog. Does it look bullish to me? Yes... is it an american bully? Without a pedigree I wouldn't be able to comment.


their several obvious things wrong with a loaded question.
who's the gun pointing at?
why is it being pointed?
and whats to gain by pointing it?
I've seen several game dogs who went over 70#.seen some colby dogs push the hundred pound mark.
no vote.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

american_pit13 said:


> Well normally that is what the majority of people do. Look at a dog. If its heavy set its an American Bully.


working from this point.
the muzzles are tight,the skin is drawn,theirs not that "slack look that alot of bullies have.
they could be used with great success in A breeding program,bred to some of the sloppy looking dogs and push A great bully line.
I would say they have great potential of throwing big out of shape progency.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

william williamson said:


> their several obvious things wrong with a loaded question.
> who's the gun pointing at?
> why is it being pointed?
> and whats to gain by pointing it?
> ...


I hear ya willam LOL my pup has mayday and baraccuda all through his pedigree freakish 70 + bulldogs for sure but box dogs none the less.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

They could be a mix of some kind, so then yes, I would. I thought in my readings that there are many many breeds making up the "bully" term. mastiffs are a bully breed, right? and they get 130lbs. Who know, but yeah, I would say a mix of some kid of bully. When you gonna say what they are lol


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

They look like out of shape Staffs to me. I assume they're gonna be from a gamebred line that's why the big question. You really do get all shapes and sizes when a dog is bred for function and not looks. They'd look alot better conditioned.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

fishinrob said:


> They look like out of shape Staffs to me. I assume they're gonna be from a gamebred line that's why the big question. You really do get all shapes and sizes when a dog is bred for function and not looks. They'd look alot better conditioned.


I can't tell you how many times folks campaigned dogs that looked like the walker hound or black and tan got on the breedin yard.
then they'd hang the ribbon them doctor them up and get them ready for the next go.
it was about 10 years into havin bulldogs that I accepted they was gonna be dogs that looked triflin til you released them.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I cast my vote with AmStaff.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Ambully, Amstaff, not apbt


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I think AmStaff (or foundation AmBully) by their proportions tho they def seem overweight...


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I can say with 100% confidence that.......I don't know It may be a bully or may very well be something else (my politician impersonation)!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm gonna say, if my dogs are bullies, those dogs are bullies even though i voted no


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I said yes based on looks alone. They don't look like what has been shown to me to be apbts. Altough, I'm almost certain we'll be told they are apbts.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow  Can't you guys erase his horrible post?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

See my post on Lone Star's thread for my opinion on this matter. Where's the ped?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

If you voted on this thread...I would like your feedback on my thread AmBully? APBT?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

jayandlacy said:


> I said yes based on looks alone. They don't look like what has been shown to me to be apbts. Altough, I'm almost certain we'll be told they are apbts.


I beg to differ.
Bert had A dog, pistol pete,colbys dime,Colbys galtie 2,and many of the older dogs looked Am Staff.and truly,back then before the push for A show counter part of the APBT some were.
actually many were, as they were directly descended from the old countries.
back then their were alot more blockier dogs.their was A Canadian man,he had these little trash cans for dog,hard mouthed slow methodical dogs.they didn't look it yet they were over 60# many folks back then went uphill into them based on their looks.big mistake.
evolution started to take place.if you look at Colbys Galtie,the original,she looks bred real tight.spindly legs and appears to be undershot.2 things prominent in real tightening of the blood.
back then it took money to get new blood and also folks were very protective of their lines.crossing out was done in limited occasion.
they took ahold of A new land,they spread out.and everyone became enamored with smaller dogs,faster dogs,fights became shorter and shorter.dogs started to become more adept at fighting out of holds.
it came down at one point years ago,for some reason,everyone stuck to the 40-50# range.it seemed the ideal pit weight.it allowed the dog enough structure and size to carry muscle and still be full of pi$$ and vinegar.
they took to keep,training and diet and still enough wind to go distance if they were called to it.
ironically though,that was,to some A detriment.some guys didn't want A dog that couldn't finish another dog in under an hour.
it's hard to say that they had more large dogs vs. smaller dogs back then,as opposed to now.yet when you look on yards today,and 20 odd years back.everyone had A 45# prospect.some folks had A bunch of them.
and guys with them that couldn't match across the scale would go uphill.
many many 45# dogs were machines.
like i said,right off the top of my head these dogs named are what I remember off the top of my head.
I don't have the on-line pedigree site access.if I did I could find many dogs that were real or really staffy.
these dogs on the first page are probably dual.and someones attemting to lure folks in for some odd reason.
to me it is moot.
when it comes to game dogs,knowin dogs doesn't need proving.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

My opinion doesn't matter a whole lot since I'm still learning, but...
I voted no originally. I thought AmStafford. Then I read we were to chose between APBT and Bully. In this thread I learned a little more http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/28785-wanting-understand-pit-breeds-better.html and I now believe those two look to be American Bully. They are wider and stockier than a APBT.

I know I am the minority on the voting polls, but that's what I think  So what's the answer? :roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

teasha said:


> My opinion doesn't matter a whole lot since I'm still learning, but...
> I voted no originally. I thought AmStafford. Then I read we were to chose between APBT and Bully. In this thread I learned a little more http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/28785-wanting-understand-pit-breeds-better.html and I now believe those two look to be American Bully. They are wider and stockier than a APBT.


Funny you say that  One of the dogs in the OP is shown in his younger condition in the mentioned link


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Funny you say that  One of the dogs in the OP is shown in his younger condition in the mentioned link


Really? Your sig says you have pitbulls so I assume he's one of the APBT on there, which?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

teasha said:


> Really? Your sig says you have pitbulls so I assume he's one of the APBT on there, which?


No none of my dogs are used in the understanding the pit breeds thread.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> No none of my dogs are used in the understanding the pit breeds thread.


Lol I have a massive headache right now and for some dumb reason am having a hard time wrapping my brain around this. Ok wait so one of the dog in THIS thread IS in that thread. Gotcha, I think! Sooo I'm right, right?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep thats it.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Yep thats it.


 Ok I see which two pics are the same, but he's listed under AmStaff. I was going by looks alpone and figured the two in this thread were AmBully. But you saying that has me really confused now. Is the dad AmStaff and son AmBully X?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

teasha said:


> Ok I see which two pics are the same, but he's listed under AmStaff. I was going by looks alpone and figured the two in this thread were AmBully. But you saying that has me really confused now. Is the dad AmStaff and son AmBully X?


I only listed one of the dogs.

Aimee has not said yet what each dog is.

I listed one dog as something but Aimee will show you the peds and what both dogs are.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Look Am staff to me... But I am no expert.
I thought Am Bullies were a lot shorter and more bow legged.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> Look Am staff to me... But I am no expert.
> I thought Am Bullies were a lot shorter and more bow legged.


Some are, some aren't. That's when people get into trouble through generalising.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

OK. Here is the pedigree. Viewing Pedigree Details for Gaff's California Top Gun - Bully Breed Resource
I wasn't really asking APBT vs Bully but whether people thought they were bully based on looks. You can consider them whatever you want and it won't hurt my feelings any. I meant it as a fun thread not I'm gonna rub your nose in it when I tell you thread. I'm not generally that mean. lol.

Here are some nicer pics and the old ones so you don't have to scroll back n forth.

Gaff's California Top Gun- Young in shape








vs. Older and out of shape









His father
DEVENPORT'S COOLHAND LUKE- Young and in shape








VS. Older and out of shape


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> I only listed one of the dogs.
> 
> Aimee has not said yet what each dog is.
> 
> I listed one dog as something but Aimee will show you the peds and what both dogs are.


I thought you'd tell  No you didn't. :clap: Hmm confusing it is... originally we were given a wide open question AmBullys or not? I would say yes, but now I think the top is AmStaff and bottom AmBully X. To me seems the biggest difference physically is AmStaff has more muscle, but and I'm sure a Bully could be worked to have more muscle too. After the answer is revealed can someone please tell me if this is so?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

good looking dogs

my Dre dogg has Gaff blood in him


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Coolhand Luke has a bad crop. I thought the first photo might've been playing tricks but the other photo shows his right ear to be shorter and less pointy.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dre is a very handsome boy.


Yes Coolhand Luke's crop is horrible. Maybe the vet lost a contact mid operation?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

OK, I still don't know. What are they based off of the pedigree???


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wild_deuce03 said:


> OK, I still don't know. What are they based off of the pedigree???


Hahaha, I knew it, they're both in my ped on the dogs several times. Wild Deuce, they are UKC show style apbt. with heavy am staff influence... what the Am. Bully is supposed to look like  imo


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Hahaha, I knew it, they're both in my ped on the dogs several times. Wild Deuce, they are UKC show style apbt.


Hmmmm.....interesting. Based off of the pics, and some of the threads/posts I've read from people, I never would have thought they were APBT. *shrugs* 
Thanks.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Haha! I took the bait. Thought it was going in a different direction.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Hmmmm.....interesting. Based off of the pics, and some of the threads/posts I've read from people, I never would have thought they were APBT. *shrugs*
> Thanks.


Gaff was a big part of the foundation of the Razors Edge dogs. Not so much the gross RE dogs we see of today, but the dogs who founded the breed. I like them, they are my cup of tea, but not everyones elses these days.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Gaff was a big part of the foundation of the Razors Edge dogs. Not so much the gross RE dogs we see of today, but the dogs who founded the breed. I like them, they are my cup of tea, but not everyones elses these days.


Oh, don't get me wrong, I think they are some great looking dogs in those pics, but like I said, based off of things I've read on the site, I never would have expected them to be APBT.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

A lot of people DO still consider Gaff only am staff although they have been registered as APBT. I reckon it could be flip flopped from what i originally said, they are Am Staf/apbt. Any gamedog type enthusiast will insist that they are am staffs. Here's a couple of decent links:

Is Gaff an AmBully or AmStaff Bloodline? - American Bully

The "GAFF" Bloodline [Archive] - Pit Bull Forums


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*I like both dogs and have seen video of both and saw Top Gun clear at least a 5 foot fence at a full run to get a tennis ball thrown by owner and breeder Pam Carter! Amazing dog, glad to have them in Capone and Cochises pedigree!*


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm still not very knowledgeable on peds, but Onyx (in my avatar) was Gaff/RE bloodlines, and UKC reg'd APBT. I think they're beautiful, and love the lines myself!! That's my input, lol! I'd love to have another Gaff/RE dog... one day, hopefully!


----------

